# Rotauge 940gram Trøndelag



## Karl Inge S (28. Mai 2008)

http://www.fiskersiden.no/content/view/666/53/lang,norwegian/

Norwegen sind nicht nur lachs und dorsch


----------



## martin17 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotauge 940gram Trøndelag*

Schönes rotauge...doch es geht noch größer!!!

Ich wer es diese jahr auch mal in seen norwegns ausprobieren...wär schön wenn es mehr bilder und zu lesen darüber geben würde...wenn einer was weiß würde ich mich freun über en paar links!#6


----------



## Karl Inge S (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rotauge 940gram Trøndelag*

980gram........ 1000gram diese monate glaube ich!

http://www.fiskersiden.no/content/view/669/53/lang,no/


----------

